# Openoffice-bin startet nicht

## tuxianer

Hi,

ich habe da seit einiger Zeit ein Problem, mein OpenOffice startet nicht mehr, ich Ausführen was ich will es startet nicht, ist doch sehr seltsam. Ich habe mir auch für kde den quickstarter geladen, und selbst der startet keine Anwendung. Woran kann das liegen ich nutzte das Binary, ( liegt an eigener Faulheit), allerdings klappte es bisher immer. Wenn ich ooo2writer über die bash aufrufen beginnt das Symbol am Mauszeiger zu springen ist dann aber weg und dabei bleibt es auch, in der bash steht weder Fehlermeldung noch sonst irgendwas....

Danke für Tipps oder Ideen

MfG

Tuxianer

----------

## smg

Gib uns mal nen Strace output, wenn du kein strace hast - emerge strace -v.

Kannst auch mal im syslog gucken, vielleicht steht da ja was?

Bye.

----------

## tuxianer

strace oowriter2 sagt mir das :

[code:1:6f95948cc9]

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/SelectSaver.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=1070, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/SelectSaver.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 5

ioctl(5, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbf998f0c) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(5, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(5, "package SelectSaver;\n\nour $VERSI"..., 4096) = 1070

read(5, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(5)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/IO.pm", 0xbf9990f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pmc", 0xbf9991e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=1401, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/IO.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 5

ioctl(5, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbf998f0c) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(5, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(5, "#\n\npackage IO;\n\nuse XSLoader ();"..., 4096) = 1401

stat64("/etc/perl/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/XSLoader.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=10461, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/XSLoader.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 6

ioctl(6, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbf9989cc) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(6, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(6, "# Generated from XSLoader.pm.PL "..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x819e000)                          = 0x819e000

_llseek(6, 3479, [3479], SEEK_SET)      = 0

_llseek(6, 0, [3479], SEEK_CUR)         = 0

close(6)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/warnings.pm", 0xbf998bb0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/warnings.pmc", 0xbf998ca0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/warnings.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=15879, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/warnings.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 6

ioctl(6, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbf9989cc) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(6, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(6, "# -*- buffer-read-only: t -*-\n# "..., 4096) = 4096

read(6, ",\n    \'void\'\t\t=> 90,\n    \'y2k\'\t\t"..., 4096) = 4096

read(6, "x00\\x00\\x20\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x00\\"..., 4096) = 4096

read(6, " $mask = ${^WARNING_BITS} ;\n\n   "..., 4096) = 3591

read(6, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(6)                                = 0

_llseek(5, 412, [412], SEEK_SET)        = 0

_llseek(5, 0, [412], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

close(5)                                = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/IO/IO.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=14264, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/IO/IO.bs", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/IO/IO.so", O_RDONLY) = 5

read(5, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\21"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=14264, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12776, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0) = 0xb7c79000

madvise(0xb7c79000, 12776, MADV_SEQUENTIAL|0x1) = 0

mmap2(0xb7c7c000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 5, 0x3) = 0xb7c7c000

close(5)                                = 0

brk(0x81bf000)                          = 0x81bf000

read(4, "])\';\n    local($\\) = \"\";\n    $_["..., 4096) = 3873

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Fcntl.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=5346, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Fcntl.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 4

ioctl(4, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbf99944c) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(4, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(4, "package Fcntl;\n\n=head1 NAME\n\nFcn"..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, "S_IWUSR S_IXUSR S_IRWXU\n\t\t     S"..., 4096) = 1250

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Fcntl/Fcntl.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=12568, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Fcntl/Fcntl.bs", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Fcntl/Fcntl.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\10"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=12568, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 15236, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7f74000

madvise(0xb7f74000, 15236, MADV_SEQUENTIAL|0x1) = 0

mmap2(0xb7f77000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2) = 0xb7f77000

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/perl/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/etc/perl/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/Exporter/Heavy.pm", 0xbf999630) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pmc", 0xbf999720) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pm", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=6397, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter/Heavy.pm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 4

ioctl(4, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbf99944c) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(4, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(4, "package Exporter::Heavy;\n\nuse st"..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x81e0000)                          = 0x81e0000

read(4, "ols. Optimise the lookup by addi"..., 4096) = 2301

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/bootstraprc", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbf99990c) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=219, ...}) = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

read(3, "[Bootstrap]\nBaseInstallation=$OR"..., 4096) = 219

stat64("/home/torsten/.ooo-2.0", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

_llseek(3, 137, [137], SEEK_SET)        = 0

_llseek(3, 0, [137], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

close(3)                                = 0

stat64("/home/torsten/.recently-used", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/version", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGFPE, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_IGN}, 8) = 0

getpid()                                = 9122

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_2, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

execve("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice", ["/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soff"..., "-writer"], [/* 67 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="Babylon", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80ea000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=132449, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 132449, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7eed000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\341"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=271372, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 263916, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7eac000

madvise(0xb7eac000, 263916, MADV_SEQUENTIAL|0x1) = 0

mmap2(0xb7ee4000, 32768, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x38) = 0xb7ee4000

mmap2(0xb7eec000, 1772, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7eec000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0\f\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10440, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7eab000

mmap2(NULL, 12392, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ea7000

madvise(0xb7ea7000, 12392, MADV_SEQUENTIAL|0x1) = 0

mmap2(0xb7ea9000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb7ea9000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360U\1"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1191456, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1138036, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d91000

madvise(0xb7d91000, 1138036, MADV_SEQUENTIAL|0x1) = 0

mmap2(0xb7ea1000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x10f) = 0xb7ea1000

mmap2(0xb7ea5000, 7540, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7ea5000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libgpm.so.1", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\27\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=19008, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 22296, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d8b000

madvise(0xb7d8b000, 22296, MADV_SEQUENTIAL|0x1) = 0

mmap2(0xb7d90000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4) = 0xb7d90000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb7ea1000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7f23000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xb7eed000, 132449)              = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "<\341\311;", 4)                = 4

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80ea000

brk(0x810b000)                          = 0x810b000

open("/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2528, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f0d000

read(3, "# Locale name alias data base.\n#"..., 4096) = 2528

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7f0d000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=375, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 375, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f0d000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21544, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 21544, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0xb7f07000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_MEASUREMENT", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=23, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 23, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f06000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_TELEPHONE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=56, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 56, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f05000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_ADDRESS", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=159, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 159, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f04000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_NAME", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=83, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 83, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f03000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_PAPER", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=34, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 34, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f02000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/en_US.utf8/LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/en_US.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=52, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 52, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f01000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_MONETARY", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=294, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 294, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f00000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_COLLATE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=882134, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 882134, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7cb3000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_TIME", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2343, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2343, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7eff000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_NUMERIC", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=54, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 54, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7efe000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_CTYPE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=238592, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 238592, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7c78000

close(3)                                = 0

getuid32()                              = 1000

getgid32()                              = 1000

geteuid32()                             = 1000

getegid32()                             = 1000

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1149417963

open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY)             = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=309, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7c77000

read(3, "/dev/hda4 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0\n"..., 4096) = 309

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7c77000, 4096)                = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7c77000

read(3, "MemTotal:      1035352 kB\nMemFre"..., 1024) = 598

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7c77000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="Babylon", ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/torsten", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 9122

getppid()                               = 9121

getpgrp()                               = 9121

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

open("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/sh\n#*********************"..., 80) = 80

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl64(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)       = 0

fcntl64(255, F_GETFL)                   = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat64(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=6818, ...}) = 0

_llseek(255, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/sh\n#*********************"..., 6818) = 6818

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4951, [1867], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

fork()                                  = 9123

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 9123

waitpid(-1, 0xbfe1f2e8, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "Linux\n", 128)                 = 6

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 9124

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "i686\n", 128)                  = 5

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 9124

waitpid(-1, 0xbfe1f2a8, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "\n# set -x\n\n# resolve installatio"..., 6818) = 4951

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4892, [1926], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

fork()                                  = 9125

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 9125

waitpid(-1, 0xbfe1f238, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/home/torsten\n", 128)         = 14

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "if [ -h \"$0\" ] ; then\n\tsd_basena"..., 6818) = 4892

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

lstat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=6818, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4693, [2125], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

fork()                                  = 9126

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 9126

waitpid(-1, 0xbfe1f268, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib/openoffice/program\n", 128) = 28

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, 8) = 0

stat64("/usr", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=40960, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=20480, ...}) = 0

chdir("/usr/lib/openoffice/program")    = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "\nsd_prog=\"`pwd`\"\n\ncd ..\nsd_binar"..., 6818) = 4693

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4676, [2142], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

fork()                                  = 9127

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 9127

waitpid(-1, 0xbfe1f238, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib/openoffice/program\n", 128) = 28

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "\ncd ..\nsd_binary=`basename \"$0\"`"..., 6818) = 4676

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/usr", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=40960, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=20480, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=20480, ...}) = 0

chdir("/usr/lib/openoffice")            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4637, [2181], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

fork()                                  = 9128

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 9128

waitpid(-1, 0xbfe1f2d8, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "soffice\n", 128)               = 8

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "sd_inst=\"`pwd`\"\n\n# change back d"..., 6818) = 4637

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4621, [2197], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

fork()                                  = 9129

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 9129

waitpid(-1, 0xbfe1f238, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/usr/lib/openoffice\n", 128)   = 20

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "\n# change back directory\ncd \"$sd"..., 6818) = 4621

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/home", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/torsten", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

chdir("/home/torsten")                  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/sopatchlevel.sh", 0xbfe1f6a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -4348, [2470], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

fork()                                  = 9130

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 9130

waitpid(-1, 0xbfe1f2d8, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "Linux\n", 128)                 = 6

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "add_moz_lib=\nfor moz_lib_path in"..., 6818) = 4348

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/libnss3.so", 0xbfe1f5e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla/libnss3.so", 0xbfe1f5e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libnss3.so", 0xbfe1f5e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libnss3.so", 0xbfe1f5e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/opt/mozilla/lib/libnss3.so", 0xbfe1f5e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/opt/MozillaFirefox/lib/libnss3.so", 0xbfe1f5e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/opt/MozillaThunderbird/lib/libnss3.so", 0xbfe1f5e0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/openoffice/program/javaldx", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=10644, ...}) = 0

open("/proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "65536\n", 31)                  = 6

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 266240, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7c37000

getgroups32(65536, [10, 11, 18, 19, 27, 35, 85, 250, 1000]) = 9

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -1209, [5609], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

fork()                                  = 9131

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 9131

waitpid(-1, 0xbfe1f1c8, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, {0x8079d00, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/"..., 128) = 128

read(3, "ckdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/jre/bin/"..., 128) = 128

read(3, "/server:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2"..., 128) = 128

read(3, ".2.03/jre/lib/i386/native_thread"..., 128) = 75

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8078b70, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN

----------

## fixhalleluja

Du könntest mal 

```
strace -f -o output.txt oowriter
```

 oder gar 

```
strace -ff -o output.txt oowriter
```

 ausführen, und dann die output.txt nach Schlagwörtern wie "error" oder "fault" durchsuchen. 

Ich hatte schon mehrmals das Vergnügen, daß es einen "segmentation fault" gab, an einer Stelle, an der wohl gerade Schriftarten geladen wurden. Es stellte sich heraus, dass das Entfernen der betreffenden (fehlerhaften?) Schriftart aus /usr/share/fonts/blablabla OpenOffice wieder starten ließ. Immer wieder ärgerlich, daß OpenOffice auf solche Fehler keinen Hinweis gibt, sondern stumm bleibt.

----------

## SvenFischer

Probier mal ein revdep-rebuild laufen. 

Spontan fallen mir aber schon einmal perl + libnss auf...

Das 3.1er ebuild läuft bei mir als amd64 (nicht -bin), probier es einfach mal

----------

## Finswimmer

Jungs....Der Original Post ist von: Sun Jun 04, 2006

Dort geht es auch um OpenOffice2.

Ich bezweifle stark, dass das noch aktuell ist  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## SvenFischer

Ein Depp rennt dem Anderen hinterher   :Embarassed: 

----------

